# One night in Newcastle



## Spork (6/9/13)

The boss (my employer, not the lady-boss) and I have to spend Monday night in Newcastle.
We both like fishing and beer.
Won't be taking fishing rods...
...so - recommend me a good bar with good beer please.

nb: Accomodation is already taken care of - but I have NFI where.
Not sure if we need a meal or if that is taken care of too.
Want to spend the evening quenching the thirst, and don't want to be stuck with megaswill.


----------



## Lemon (6/9/13)

Try the Albion hotel. Plenty of craft beer.
Lemon


----------



## sp0rk (6/9/13)

The Albion or The Grain Store


----------



## Spork (7/9/13)

Thanks fellas, appreciate it.


----------



## BeerNess (7/9/13)

Yep the Albion is my favorite, 8(?) taps + 2 hand pumps, Aus and international brews. Grain Store has 20 taps & 1 hand pump all Aussie. 

There's another 5-6 places in the city that also have craft taps but not top of the charts IMO.


----------



## punkin (8/9/13)

What sort of prices for a schooner in these places?
Is the pub cheaper than the Cafe or on a par would you say?


----------



## goldstar (8/9/13)

About the same at both punkin. Circa $7.50 for a 5%ish schooner. Tulips of the specials are around $9-$14 from memory depending on abv.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/9/13)

Queens Wharf is always good to sit and whatch them HUGE boats. Not sure what craft beer they have but the food has always been good


----------



## punkin (8/9/13)

goldstar said:


> About the same at both punkin. Circa $7.50 for a 5%ish schooner. Tulips of the specials are around $9-$14 from memory depending on abv.



Thanks.

Not cheap, but not out of reach.


----------



## sp0rk (8/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Queens Wharf is always good to sit and whatch them HUGE boats. Not sure what craft beer they have but the food has always been good


Was there for my bucks last year and the best thing they had on tap was Kronenbourg


----------



## pist (9/9/13)

The grain store in scott street. Cant go wrong plenty of craft beers on tap which rotate regularly, so you're likely to find something different every time you go there.


----------



## Judanero (9/9/13)

The Mary Ellen and the Clarendon are another couple options that rotate their taps pretty regularly.


----------



## Bats (9/9/13)

Definitely The Grain Store! 

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## adraine (9/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Queens Wharf is always good to sit and whatch them HUGE boats. Not sure what craft beer they have but the food has always been good


Nice view, crap beer.

The Albion or the Grain Store are the best imo, but the Dockyards & Silo's has some great bottled beer too if you like it near the waterfront (Honeysuckle).

Edit: Silo's has a great meal too if the boss is paying...... B)


----------



## evanrude (9/9/13)

If your only in Newcastle for Monday night,the grainstore is u[SIZE=11pt]nfortunately[/SIZE] closed Mondays. You cant go wrong with the Albion or Dockyard however. There is also cheap ribs and 5 dollar Pacific ale at the Cooks Hill Hotel


----------



## Judanero (25/10/13)

I know op has already been to Newy, but another place to add to the craft beer list of drinking places is a place I checked out 'The hop factory' (on Darby st) yesterday arvo, nice little boutique feel, 14 craft beers on tap including Murray's Angry man brown ale... That is one delicious beer!

Cheers


----------



## chopdog (17/11/13)

Chilling at the grain store now, so many good brews!!!! I love this place


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/13)

Bugger, drove right past there the other week and didn't know it existed, on the way to take a piccie just round the corner of one of loveliest rows of Victorian Terraced Houses in Australia, "Boatmens' row" built in the 1880s to a typical London design, to house pilots and lifeboatmen for the very busy port trade. The street also takes pride of place as the only street in Eastern Australia to be shelled by a Jap sub in WW2.





When I first hit on Newkie about two years ago the main venue for craft beers was the Hairy Melon, and not too much there either. Things are obviously blooming there. May your beers flow incessantly chopdog. :beerbang:


----------



## chopdog (17/11/13)

Thanks mate, just on goblets now of holgate empress, imperial stout!!! Sooo god


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/13)

Bribie G sobs unashamedly


----------



## chopdog (17/11/13)

Sorry good, not god!!! Must be the 10% abv kicking in. Next time buddy!!! I'm up here working until Xmas. This place is just around the comer from the pub I'm stating at


----------



## chopdog (17/11/13)

[email protected]$k!!! Staying at!!!!!


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/13)

Where are you staying?


----------



## chopdog (18/11/13)

Up at the grand hotel


----------



## Weizguy (19/11/13)

http://thehopfactory.com.au/ I have heard good things. No affiliation. Never been there


----------



## JDW81 (19/11/13)

Newcastle has come a long way since I left. Can't wait to move back there.


----------



## mckenry (28/9/15)

It turns out I'll be in Newcastle tonight. It's a Monday and grain store is closed. Next best place please Brewers? Thanks.

Edit. Is this thread still relevant? New places in newy?


----------



## Moad (28/9/15)

Blind monk in Beaumont St, happy wombat in hunter St, hop factory in darby St, Mary Ellen in merewether, Albion in wickham.

Where are you staying? There are options further out of town but limited to little creatures and the better known "craft" beers


----------



## mckenry (28/9/15)

Nowhere to stay yet. Going to stay within walking distance of wherever I want to drink and eat at. Hop factory is closed Monday's as well isn't it? How about foghorn? It gets a lot of really bad reviews on TripAdvisor.


----------



## Moad (28/9/15)

oh yeah forgot about foghorn, that is in king st. You will have to eat there if you want a beer, last time I tried to go in for a beer they said something about licensing meant you had to be eating a meal.

I am not a big fan but I went there in the first week or two they opened, food was ordinary and the brewery was still getting dialled in I would say.

Happy wombat is great, love that place. It is owned by Luke Tilse, his family have the cider company of the same name but he is all about the beer. The staff know their stuff and are always friendly.

Not sure what is closed Mondays sorry.

edit: There are a few places to stay around hunter/king st, free bus or $10 cab will get you to hamilton or merewether. You would be walking distance to albion, happy wombat, star and a few others around there. Merewether has the prince, beaches, surf house, burwood and mary ellen. The burwood is pretty good actually, it has come a long way since this post was originally up.

If the weather is good you could start at surfhouse/beaches in the afternoon and make your way back through the burwood and price or mary ellen then back into town.


----------



## pist (28/9/15)

My picks would be the grain store or the hop factory. Both have great food and a good selection of beers. If you like your whiskey as well the blind monk or the grain store have a huge selection of whiskeys from all over the world.


----------



## MHB (28/9/15)

Monday sux in Newcastle half the town is shut down recovering from the weekend.
Visiting Foghorn is a must, I would take some of the "criticism" on social media with a pinch of salt, there has been a bit of a campaign being waged by some other venues unhappy with the extra competition.

I have found the beers to be excellent (even tho one of the taps has mine on), in all fairness there have been some issues with the food side of the business, the chef they started with didn't work out, taste wise they do a pretty good Ruben Sandwich great burgers, the Pizzas are excellent and I don't really go there to eat...

Put Foghorn on your must do list
Mark


----------



## mckenry (28/9/15)

pist said:


> My picks would be the grain store or the hop factory. Both have great food and a good selection of beers. If you like your whiskey as well the blind monk or the grain store have a huge selection of whiskeys from all over the world.



Already been said, both closed Monday's.


----------



## Moad (29/9/15)

How'd you go McKenry?


----------



## mckenry (29/9/15)

I decided to give Newcastle the flick for a Monday night. I'll come back and try all 3 suggested on a weekend.


----------



## Brewman_ (29/9/15)

Foghorn is a must if you visit Newie. I've been there a number of times. Foods good, beers are great, and yes I tried your beer Mark, very nice thanks.

I like the atmosphere too, and it's not too noisy.

It also has the brewery right there next to the beer taps... very cool!!

If you are on a day trip around the Valley, Hunter Beer Co. (Potters) is also a must, but that is out of town and up the Valley.


----------

